# Angeln im Herbst/Winter auf Dorsch...



## _Logan_ (13. September 2010)

Moin Moin
ich bin relativer kutterneulin. war zwar schon zwei mal mit der ms forell auf see, aber nur im sommer.
da mich grade das angelfieber insbesondere das dorschfieber gepackt hat würde ich gerne demnächst noch einen tourn mit der forelle mache...wenn es denn überhaupt sinn mach jetzt im september raus zu fahren.
oder sollte ich lieber bis zum jannuar/februar warten?

mfg stephan


----------



## shorty 38 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln im Herbst/Winter auf Dorsch...*

Respekt, ein Beitrag und möchte schon im Januar/Februar auf Dorsch fischen und dann noch mit der Forelle. Ich hole schon mal Chips und Cola|supergri Gruß Shorty


----------



## _Logan_ (13. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln im Herbst/Winter auf Dorsch...*

...danke für die antwort...
aber das beantwortet meine frage nicht...;+
du scheinst in sachen dorsch ein wehnig mehr bewandert zu sein als ich (siehe bild  )
also, ich warte auf tipps


----------



## shorty 38 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln im Herbst/Winter auf Dorsch...*

Hallo Logan, um diese Jahreszeit betreibt der Eigner der Forelle bewußte Laichdorschfischerei und macht mit diesen Bildern noch Werbung. Such dir lieber eine bessere Zeit aus. Anfang Mai ist gut, Ende Oktober und der November sind gut. Gruß Shorty


----------



## _Logan_ (13. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln im Herbst/Winter auf Dorsch...*

....ja, das ist nätürlich schieße mit der leichdorschfischerei!!!
ende oktober ist auch gut? das ist natürlich noch besser ( dauert dann nicht mehr so lange :q )
ist die ausbeute änlich wie dem sommer oder mehr/wehniger Größer/kleiner ???
was für pilk gewichte/farben brauch ich da so?
mit oder ohne beifänger? wenn ja was für welche und welche farben?
mfg #h


----------



## _Logan_ (13. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln im Herbst/Winter auf Dorsch...*

ps: 
was das für ein fetter dorsch auf deinem profiel bild.... :m


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (13. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln im Herbst/Winter auf Dorsch...*



_Logan_ schrieb:


> ps:
> was das für ein fetter dorsch auf deinem profiel bild.... :m


 

Wenn das nicht glatt ein Laichdorsch ist...


----------



## bacalo (13. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln im Herbst/Winter auf Dorsch...*

Die Proportion von Shorty verfälscht das Bild etwas.

Im Oktober geht was. Wichtig ist die Wassertemperatur, je kühler um so flacher steht der Dorsch.

Nutze mal die Suchfunktion, solltest fündig werden.


----------



## hans albers (13. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln im Herbst/Winter auf Dorsch...*

moin

fahre immer mit der blauort von laboe aus
top kutter + crew...

du solltest dich allerdings darauf vorbereiten
auch eine naturköder rute mitzunehmen,
da bei manchen touren einfach nur kinderstube  beisst 
oder gar nix an dorsch, 
dann kann man noch die ein oder andere platte verhaften.
wattwürmer gibts meist im hafen am kiosk...

montage einfache nachläufer montage mit 80- 120 g
langsam einkurbeln

greetz
lars


----------



## _Logan_ (13. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln im Herbst/Winter auf Dorsch...*

jawoll!!!
das ist ein beitrag mit dem kann ich arbeiten!!!
schönen dank! #6

bin offen für weitere anregungen!!!

mfg


----------



## shorty 38 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln im Herbst/Winter auf Dorsch...*

Hallo, der Dorsch wurde Ende Mai 2005 auf der Thailand gefangen. Der Fisch wog 24 kg und hatte abgelaicht! Zu meinen Proportionen: Ich habe mal 3 kg gewogen, da ist es normal, daß man zunimmt|supergri Gruß Shorty


----------



## _Logan_ (14. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln im Herbst/Winter auf Dorsch...*

wo hast du denn dieses prachtexemplar an deck gezogen?


----------



## _Logan_ (14. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln im Herbst/Winter auf Dorsch...*

ich hab mir auch mal eine web seite angeschaut....nämlich deine und was ich dort zu sehen bekommen habe ....saubere geschichte!!! #6
das gefällt
überlege mir grad ob ich die großen kutter nicht mal sein lasse und auf einen der deinige umsteige...|rolleyes

mal schauen


----------



## Klaus S. (14. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln im Herbst/Winter auf Dorsch...*



_Logan_ schrieb:


> ich hab mir auch mal eine web seite angeschaut....nämlich deine und was ich dort zu sehen bekommen habe ....saubere geschichte!!! #6




Find die HP auch sehr gut und schöne Bilder von fetten Heringen. Sind die etwa zur Laichzeit geangelt worden :vik:

Ne... mal im ernst... die HP ist wirklich sehr gut und es gefällt mir auch inhaltlich. Einziger Kritikpunkt... schwarze Schrift auf blauen Hintergrund ist recht schwer zu lesen.


----------



## frikadelle (14. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln im Herbst/Winter auf Dorsch...*

finde die hp klasse  eure angebote würde auch mich sehr ansprechen, wobei ich den reinen sinn für euch nicht so recht verstehe  aber trotzdem eine klasse idee, auf die ich vlt mal zurückgreifen werde, wenn dieses dann möglich ist


----------



## _Logan_ (15. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln im Herbst/Winter auf Dorsch...*

o.k.....da nun geklärt wäre das das angeln im oktober/november auf dorsch und platten möglich ist noch die frage des des köder und die art der präsentation...!?!? |kopfkrat

erwarte wieder rege beteiligung #6


----------



## marcus2803 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln im Herbst/Winter auf Dorsch...*

ich würde in dieser zeit auf gummi setzten grosse twister zum beispiel von blitz pilker oder mogambo farbe würde ich sagen was braunes oder lecht grün müsste imemr laufen , in dieser zeit kommen die dorsche ja eh immer ins flache wasser daher auch gut krebs farbene farben orange ,orange glitter nehme da imemr gerne welche von kopyto classic form river geht aber gut an köpfe würde ich mitnehmen von 40 biss 89 garmm ,


----------



## _Logan_ (15. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln im Herbst/Winter auf Dorsch...*

danke!
ist schon mal n guter anhalt.
wie is es bei den naturködermontagen...??? perlen? farbe?, bei gewicht?, etc


----------



## marcus2803 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln im Herbst/Winter auf Dorsch...*

also wen du dorsch angeln willst dan würde ich garnicht erst mit watttis anfang . im herbst naschen die dorsche eigentlich so ziemlich alles weg was sich bewegt . wen auf platte dan klar müssen die wattis her halten . dann aber würde ich auf buttlöfel mit nen nachlüfer setzen


----------



## frikadelle (15. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln im Herbst/Winter auf Dorsch...*



angelpaar schrieb:


> @Klaus S.
> 
> das mit dem blau lasse ich gelten ... aber das sieht sooooo schön maritim aus lol.
> die heringe sind schonend gekeschert, vermessen, gewogen und dann wenn auf wunsch des fängers unversehrt zurückgesetzt worden ... *lach*
> ...



auch wenn es ansich hier nicht hingehört, will ich mal los werden, dass ich diese einstellung bemerkswert finde. sowas ist leider in der heutigen zeit nicht mehr selbstverständlich und deswegen umso bemerkenswerter deine einstellung


----------

